# silicon and black ants



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

spread ant poison on the silicone?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Disolve ant poison in water and use a paint brush to brush on or around silicone.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

Alittle trick I use on my humming bird feeders which attract ants is take vasoline and spread it on the silicone.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just to clarify, are you having trouble with stored aquariums that are not currently in use?

I would imagine it would not be possible for a filled aquarium to have an ant problem on the inside of the aquarium


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

Disrupt their trail to the tanks with borax. Wash your floors using borax. Leave a few lines across their path. Kills and deters the ants but isn't poison to humans and pets.

Darkblade48 had a good question. I don't have any silicone on the outside of my tanks. Only a little bit when the water level drops some that isn't underwater.

Kind of neat, sort of. Seems to be a bug for everything in the tropics.


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Just to clarify, are you having trouble with stored aquariums that are not currently in use?
> 
> I would imagine it would not be possible for a filled aquarium to have an ant problem on the inside of the aquarium


har har, LOL! 
No, it is in current use atm.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

The problem useing anything to clean off the scent trail they leaves is they will eventually find your tank again,I have done this with my bird feeders.You could spray your house or room your tank is in to get rid of the ants.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Erirku said:


> har har, LOL!
> No, it is in current use atm.


So just to clarify then, you are having a problem with ants eating the silicone on the outside of your aquariums?


----------



## aposterprises (Sep 19, 2009)

would a coat of clear nail pollish protect it?


----------



## Shawnts106 (Sep 25, 2005)

what I want to know is why the $%*$ are ANTS EATING SILICON!!?!?! 
Am I the only one that see's this as REALLY quite strange?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shawnts106 said:


> what I want to know is why the $%*$ are ANTS EATING SILICON!!?!?!
> Am I the only one that see's this as REALLY quite strange?


I also find this quite strange, which is why I am trying to clarify exactly what is going on here :tongue:


----------



## unissuh (Jun 5, 2006)

Ants being attracted to & eating silicone is quite a common phenomenon...it's weird and counterintuitive but it happens. I don't know what they're attracted to within the silicone. I'd just kill the buggers with some ant bait or similar, most are Borax based products which work really well (and I don't think are all that toxic to fish, but don't quote me on that).


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Can you find where they are commingle from and plug the hole? I learned that baby powder makes them not come back cause I guess they can't breath.


----------

